# High elbow. Cause for concern?



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Please excuse the lackluster picture, but looking at it earlier got me thinking...
I spent a few year battling my right shoulder issues, and have finally seemed to resolve them, until I noticed how high my draw elbow was. I'm having no issue executing proper back tension, and shooting as well or better than I ever have, yet this elbow is driving me crazy.

All of my bows are currently set at 28.5, would it be worth lengthening my D Loop, or moving to 29"? 

Thoughts?
Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Tagged in the same boat


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Ya, too high. Draw a line down your string forearm and extend it to the bow. Ideally it should point at your bow hand and not way down towards the feathers on your arrows in the bow quiver. Would need to see you shoot but I bet you are getting a string elbow moving basically straight down when you release rather than back towards the camera. This (if that is what is happening) is you using your "lats" instead of true back tension. Just guessing, would really need to see more angles or better yet 2 or 3 videos showing the whole sequence. 

Arne


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Moebow, 
I went up to my local shop today, and shot a few with a 29" DNA. Elbow got down, back muscles got engaged properly, and will be moving both of my PSE's to 29" after the season ends. 

Thanks again, and best of luck 3Sixty.


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

looks like your wrist is bent down as well, so lenghthen and your elbow will come down.


----------

